# Can't believe I won



## sean.hogan (Mar 10, 2015)

Would just like to thank everyone on detailing world for voting my car into the top 16, detailing world and the organisers for holding the event and everyone for their kind messages & comments.
Had a fantastic weekend .still sinking in that I won waxstock 
Can't wait to go back next year 

Thanks again everyone Sean


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well done on winning fella :thumb:
but we need more pictures


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Congratulations mate :thumb:


----------



## DavidMelv (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations! Put up a few pictures ✌


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats mate , their was lots of top notch rides in there .


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Well done and well deserved fella


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations! 

I was stood next to you, your wife and your daughter as you were waiting for the awards to be given out.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Congratations Sean. 
My car was in the top 16 but I wasn't there I had to work sadly. 
Congrats again :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

DavidMelv said:


> Congratulations! Put up a few pictures ✌


Only got some crappy iPhone pics but will do


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Starburst said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I was stood next to you, your wife and your daughter as you were waiting for the awards to be given out.


Lol did you see my face I was nearly welling up, had a lump in my throat 😂😂😂


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

evogeof said:


> Congratations Sean.
> My car was in the top 16 but I wasn't there I had to work sadly.
> Congrats again :thumb:


I seen your car, paint was flawless, that thing is a thing of beauty


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Starburst said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I was stood next to you, your wife and your daughter as you were waiting for the awards to be given out.


Must have been stood between me and sean somewhere then lol

Well done mate, they chose the right car


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> I seen your car, paint was flawless, that thing is a thing of beauty


Don't be fooled by my user name. Mine was the Gtr :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sean, your car is just incredible. Very much deserved from what I can see. 
Well done chum.
Cooks


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Best car won. As said on Sunday. Could tell a lot of time had gone into it. 

Well deserved!!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

evogeof said:


> Don't be fooled by my user name. Mine was the Gtr :thumb:


Yeah I know, got u on facebook:thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

I will get some really good photos up tomorrow off my camera,


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

h13ulk said:


> Yeah I know, got u on facebook:thumb:


Have you :lol: thanks :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

That exhaust is epic :argie:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

^^^^^ second that those 200 hours you put in paid off. Car was epic especially given it lives in the road and a daily driver.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

As ready said on fb Sean, but congrats! Could see what it meant to yourself and family when it was announced you made the top 3 and then 1st place - obviously meant a lot and it was well deserved. Looking forward to see it in the hall next year looking even better (if that is possible) 👌


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

hobbs182 said:


> As ready said on fb Sean, but congrats! Could see what it meant to yourself and family when it was announced you made the top 3 and then 1st place - obviously meant a lot and it was well deserved. Looking forward to see it in the hall next year looking even better (if that is possible) 👌


Thanks mate , yeah it ment a lot, lots of late night and endless hours,
Trust me it will be even better next year, gona see what else I can polish 😂


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done


----------



## xxil (Mar 27, 2015)

Well done a well deserved win, car was amazing.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations a truly amazing job done on a lovely car well deserved win.


----------



## BaRtVxl (May 27, 2011)

congratulations muccer


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Well deserved mate, car looks fantastic


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Well done, well deserved fella


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well done mate, very clean car for a daily


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations buddy. The car looked stunning. I came over a couple of times to say hi but couldn't figure out who's car it was!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks lads


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

One seriously detailed motor - looked even better in the flesh well done deserved win.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Must have been stood between me and sean somewhere then lol
> 
> Well done mate, they chose the right car


Yeah, you walked straight past me to your friends. I went all shy but I'll say hi next time.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

h13ulk said:


> Lol did you see my face I was nearly welling up, had a lump in my throat 😂😂😂


I did. I would probably be the same, lol.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Starburst said:


> Yeah, you walked straight past me to your friends. I went all shy but I'll say hi next time.


Wait, I have friends? :doublesho


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done, that car looks stunning.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Well done fella.. Your was something else.


----------



## Cubelife (Jun 1, 2015)

Well done


----------

